# New Indonesian president warns Abbott



## bianco (Oct 17, 2014)

_*New Indonesian president warns Abbott

New Indonesian president warns Abbott *

Indonesia's incoming president has issued a blunt warning to Tony Abbott that it's unacceptable for the Australian navy to enter Indonesian waters uninvited while turning back asylum seeker boats.

President-elect Joko Widodo has told Fairfax Media that Australia and Indonesia have closely overlapping strategic interests but he promised a tough approach to issues of sovereignty.
The former Jakarta governor outlined plans to strengthen ties, including boosting military and intelligence links._

#####

Abbott should tell him Australia is not interested in strengthening ties with him/Indonesia.
Abbott should also not share anything to do with military and intelligence with him/Indonesia.
Australia doesn't have a lot of 'military', but what it does have it should not be showing to Joko/Indonesia.

If Joko thinks the people-smuggling boats from Indonesia to Australia are going to be allowed to start up again en masse he's got another thinK coming.

Not even 'king' yet and he's already issuing warnings, some might say 'threats'.

What Abbott should do is stop running up to Indonesia very 'five minutes' and 'grovelling' to Indonesian politicians.
About time Indonesian politicians were made come to Australia if they want to talk about something.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Oct 20, 2014)

The Abbott government has already admitted that the Royal Australian Navy accidentally entered Indonesian waters on a couple of occasions and it would never happen again. What is more important is the fact that Indonesia's new leader is the world's first heavy metal president and a well-known Lamb of God fan. Joko Widodo is often called Indonesia's Obama who came from nowhere to get elected president of Indonesia only because of his charisma and ability to attract young voters and he is a former furniture businessman who was born into poverty.


----------

